# kit box



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

could people post pix of their kit boxes and dimensions thanks


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

kelliepulido said:


> could people post pix of their kit boxes and dimensions thanks


You may want to check out: 
http://www.roller-pigeon.com/_Roller_Pigeon_Discussion.html


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Double kitbox - each compartment is 6' wide x 3' deep x 4 1/2' tall.









Triple kitbox - each compartment is 4' wide x 4' deep x 5' tall.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

bigislerollers said:


> Double kitbox - each compartment is 6' wide x 3' deep x 4 1/2' tall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those aresome great looking kit boxes you have built there bigislerollers, how much is wood in hawaii ?


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha PigeonVilla,
The lumber here isn't too expensive. Treated 2x4 studs are about $3. 1/2" plywood is about $20. The welded wire and the metal roofing is outrageous. I think I paid about $350 for the roofing for each of the kitboxes and the wire is about $350 for a 100' roll.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks very nice.If i built one 3ft x3ft x3ft how many birds could it hold


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha PigeonVilla,
> The lumber here isn't too expensive. Treated 2x4 studs are about $3. 1/2" plywood is about $20. The welded wire and the metal roofing is outrageous. I think I paid about $350 for the roofing for each of the kitboxes and the wire is about $350 for a 100' roll.


 Wow that does sound like alot ,the welded wire here is expensive too but the roofing I dont think is as much, good thing you only have to build them once , great work none the less ,you got some mad building skills there my friend and a beautiful plot to have it all on as well .


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

what are the diminsions of the little perch boxes


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Im my loft the box perches are 11x 11 inches and I have homers so I think that for rollers would be just fine but thats me .


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks PigeonVilla.

Aloha Kelliepulido,
You should be able to house about 20 -25 birds in a 3 x 3 x 3 kitbox.
The perches in my newest kitbox (the double) are made of 1 x 4 lumber and are 7 1/2" wide by 7" tall. They are spaced 2" off of the back wall.

The ones in my older kitbox is larger. I think they are 9" square made out of 1 x 6 lumber. They are a little too big and the birds have mated up and layed eggs in the perches.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Man, great looking kit boxes! I have homers but have always enjoyed watching rollers fly. GREAT LOOKING LOFT FOR ANY PIGEONS. Jeff


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Dexter; so the box perches are not flush with the wall?Is that what you mean 2in from the wall?Can't you make them against the walls? 1x4 so 4in on all sides and 7in high wide right


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

View attachment 18717


View attachment 18718


I found this to be an easy way to provide box perches. The kitbox is 30" x 30" x 42" tall at the front, and 36" tall at the back. I used 2"x4" lumber for the frame and 1"x4" lumber for the base of the perches. That gave me eighteen perches, plus there were four more in the eaves and over the door. I kept twelve birds in here, but my mentor told me that it was sufficient for twenty.

Note that I added legs to raise it up so that I didn't have to bend to clean it. I also sized the door so that I could block it with my body when it was open. This helped eliminate unscheduled flight time. Also, notice that the frame for the bottom front is underneath the floor instead of above it like the rest. That way I can pull a garbage can up to the door, and sweep out the kitbox directly into the garbage can.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

kelliepulido said:


> Dexter; so the box perches are not flush with the wall?Is that what you mean 2in from the wall?Can't you make them against the walls? 1x4 so 4in on all sides and 7in high wide right


Yes, the perches are spaced away from the wall. You could place them against the wall but it's easier to clean and the birds don't damage their flights as much with it away from the wall. 
The perches are 7 1/2" wide and 7" high.
Here is a pic with the birds in it.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

*I like this photo*








[/QUOTE]

7.5w x 7h x ?d

The pigeons make this picture cool with all the color, I might steal this setup, Looks like they could use a little bit of tail room, how deep are your boxes.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

very nice and the kit box by ptras is cool too lots of good ideas.Now what about the floor,the person I bought my rollers from use hard wire floor that is open to the air


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

brentjohnf;547990
7.5w x 7h x ?d
The pigeons make this picture cool with all the color said:


> The perches are made out of 1" x 4" lumber and spaced about 2" from the back wall, giving them about 5 1/2" of total depth.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

kelliepulido said:


> very nice and the kit box by ptras is cool too lots of good ideas.Now what about the floor,the person I bought my rollers from use hard wire floor that is open to the air


What is your location? A wire floor is fine if you don't experience severe weather. If you do, you can do what I did. I built a drawer that slides underneath the wire floor of one of my coops. When it's time to clean, I pull out the drawer and can clean easily. The drawer serves dual purpose - ease of cleaning, and blocking any wind/drafts from coming in.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

that is a great idea with the drawer.I live in mi


----------

